
Building client routing / semantic search at Profi.ru - snakers41
https://spark-in.me/post/profi-ru-semantic-search-project
======
kopo
Slightly off-topic sorry. Does common crawl data contain HN/Quora/Reddit
content? And is it possible to extract Question/Answers to support something
like "Related Questions" in StackOverflow?

